
Automating QA Pipelines for Heroku Review Apps - creichert
https://assertible.com/blog/automating-qa-pipelines-for-heroku-review-apps
======
creichert
I love how trivial it is to get unique disposable environments for each branch
automatically w/ Heroku. This post enhances review apps with automated post-
deploy QA testing. In short,

\- push commits to GitHub PR

\- CI builds the code

\- Heroku deploys code to a temporary environment

\- Assertible runs automated tests against unique Review App environment URL

\- Assertible flags GitHub status check as pass or fail, dependending on the
results of the tests.

Interested to hear your thoughts, or your testing process.

